# International Time Share Exchange scam?



## drmicm (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a call from International Timeshare Exchange today, wanting to sign us up to rent our getaways or exchanges. They want an $1800  upfront fee and guarantee at least one rental a year at $700-800.

Anyone had any dealings with these folks?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 26, 2012)

They called you. End of story - you will lose your money if you try to deal with them. Period. No doubt. Stay away.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 26, 2012)

Two elements of a typical scam:  (1)they call you and (2) they want an upfront fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2012)

drmicm said:


> Got a call from International Timeshare Exchange today, wanting to sign us up to rent our getaways or exchanges. They want an $1800  upfront fee and guarantee at least one rental a year at $700-800.
> 
> Anyone had any dealings with these folks?



The exchange companies do NOT permit you to rent exchanges or Getaways - SCAM!


----------



## RX8 (Nov 27, 2012)

*International Timeshare Exchange = International Timeshare Network*

International Timeshare Exchange has the same physical address and EXACT same website format except for the name and phone number as *International Timeshare Network*.  Here is a thread on International Timeshare Network.  At that time they were pitching the "we have corporate renters".  Note the detective who posted on that thread stating that the pitch was the latest scam.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130812&highlight=rent+scam

International Timeshare Network is rated *D+* with the BBB.  International Timeshare Exchange does not have a BBB profile yet.

Both companies list the following on their websites:

_"*A premier partner to corporations **who are looking to use their pre-budgeted accommodations budgets to not only provide their employees with superior lodging/accommodations while attending corporate events worldwide*, but also adding assets with equity to their balance sheet rather than just spent accommodations dollars. It does not happen overnight, but the accrued equity, over years becomes a bottom line asset"_

As previously stated, this claim is an old scam.

Both companies claim to be members of ARDA.  International Timeshare Network's claim is a *LIE*.  International Timeshare Exchange *IS* a member of ARDA !?!?!

I have two questions about these companies:


Other than to hide a D+ BBB rating, what business need would there be to have *TWO* companies doing the *EXACT* same business using *EXACT* same websites and even the *EXACT* same cheesy "TV advertisement"?
How can a company using proven scam claims (corporate rentors and now renting your RCI getaway weeks) even be allowed to become a member of ARDA?


----------



## RX8 (Nov 30, 2012)

International Timeshare Exchange is shockingly a member of ARDA.  I sent an e-mail to ARDA on Tuesday the 27th and the reply I got was "we have recently learned of the activities of this company."

As of today International Timeshare Exchange is STILL showing as a member of ARDA.  Don't know why they are dragging their feet but I wonder how many timeshare owners are going to get scammed in the meantime thinking that they are legit just because they are a member of ARDA.


----------

